# BIOS feature request.



## 65tweet (Oct 4, 2005)

W1zzard, do you think there is any way to ad an in windows VGA bios flash option? If so this would be a great help to those who have had a flash go bad and have a dead card. In my case where I purposely flashed the wrong bios I can no longer use the card and atiflash & flashrom only give me a device not found error message. I tried winflash as well but that didn’t seem to find the card and more than likely will flash and ruin my PCI card instead. Where ATI Tool comes in is using it I can still find the “dead” card and get information about it from the “use device” tab. Given this information you will have no doubt about finding and flashing the right card. You already have a “dump bios” button so maybe a “flash bios” button will find its way in there too? I know this sounds much easier than it really is but if it’s possible then you will be helping allot of people out there whom have dead cards (tortured or otherwise  ). If needed I have a volunteer card that I can use for testing.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 4, 2005)

adding bios flashing to atitool is way too complicated and i dont like the idea of ruined cards because of programming errors .. 

i do have a newer version of winflash which works with the x800 series.. i'll post it soon, once i find more time to work on the bios flashing guide article.. if you need it urgently for your own needs, drop me an instant message/email/private message


----------

